# Sand?



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

I am setting up an aquarium tomorrow and I am getting catfish and tetras after I cycle it. I want to get sand but I have alot of questions. Can i easily keep aquatic plants in it? Will it be ok for my fish? What about a filter, ive heard that certain ones wont work, why and which should i use? Also ive heard their can be "dead pockets" in the sand and you need certain animals to disturb it? Also how do you clean it? Please help


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

sand is pretty easy, serveral people here use it, plants with roots realy like it since there roots can easly move and grown through it. with live plants you dont vacume the bottom of your tank the plants use the fish waste as nutrients for them, it will be ok for you fish, what kind of filter are you planning on using?


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you, and I am not sure on the filter. I dont know much about filters, my budget is under 30 for the filter if possible. If you have any suggestions or links thatd be great.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

how big of a tank do you have? just a tip on putting sand in your tank, rince it good in a bucket before you put it in the tank, add sand first, then put a plate in the tank laying on the sand and use it to pout the water on and let the water hit the plate so it does not stur up the sand as bad let it settle before turning the filter on


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

10 gallon tank, also how many cory catfish are good for my size tank?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

deffently get one rated for double the tank size, there are severl different once you can get for around 30 bucks to 35 bucks, i have a tetra 20 on my 10g works good, max i would do is 3-4 in it


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

Great advice! Thank you!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

anytime keep us posted and post some pics when you get it setup


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I use sand, the plant roots and some malaysian trumpet snails keep it stirred up enough to not have any issues.


----------



## jacksonofikonic (Mar 26, 2012)

I also use sand and my yoyo loachs are alwasys moving
Top portions of the sand, assassin snails and plant roots 
move the other portions. I've found cleaning to be faster
And more easygoing than gravel.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I use sand also, I like pool filter sand over play sand, its a little bigger grains so it doesnt get stirred up as easy, you dont want your filter sucking up sand or it damage it if you go with a HOB filter.

Although wal mart has some cool new colored play sand I got for my kids sandbox, I wonder if that wouls be safe for tanks?


----------

